# beef extract



## adigiampaolo

can anyone help with the translation of a food ingredient "beef extract" in Romanian please?thank you very much


----------



## jazyk

I think you can say _extract de carne de vacă_, but wait for confirmation.


----------



## JulianoS

I would say_ extract de carne de vită._ Sounds better!


----------



## adigiampaolo

Thank you guys!


----------



## oprea_Rd

I would say_ concentrat de carne de vită._ 
"Extract" in romanian makes you think more to a chemical substance, but is just because it's a relatively new work in romanian vocabulary.
Choose what you want, they're both correct.


----------

